# 1984 Z24 motor and trans ???



## Donkey414 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have an 84 Z24 motor and standerd trans. The problem is the trans has a busted tail shaft housing. I need to know what years will work with this motor and can I use a car or truck trans?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right, they had two different tails 12" or 16" I am pretty sure as long as its a "Z" series it will bolt up... Becareful, the 510 (A10) 1st gear was down (where 2nd should be) and reverse is where 1st should be... always screwed me up...


----------



## Donkey414 (Jan 14, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> if I remember right, they had two different tails 12" or 16" I am pretty sure as long as its a "Z" series it will bolt up... Becareful, the 510 (A10) 1st gear was down (where 2nd should be) and reverse is where 1st should be... always screwed me up...


Do you have any idea what year range I should look for.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

If it was me... I would look for 83-86, but you could probably expand the range up to 89


----------

